
EU Parliament recommends Jabber instead of WhatsApp and checks signal - tannhaeuser
https://www.en24.news/2019/10/eu-parliament-recommends-jabber-instead-of-whatsapp-and-checks-signal.html
======
dbrgn
I don't think a centralized and by-default unencrypted XMPP server for all MPs
would be a good solution.

Signal isn't ideal either, as it requires sharing the phone number.

I'm biased since I work for Threema, but any decentralized end-to-end
encrypted messenger that does not require a phone number would be a good fit
in my eyes.

[https://www.securemessagingapps.com/](https://www.securemessagingapps.com/)
gives a good overview on the tradeoffs.

